# Vaginal Thrush and Mouth Ulcers



## 19930 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm just wondering if there is any link or cure for recurrent mouth ulcers and vaginal thrush. I have mouth ulcers more often than I don't and thrush about once a month. I'm on a low dose pill as well. Had this for about 5 years or so and Ive tried lots of treatments but the doctors can't work it out. Any suggestions?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Jenni,There is a tea tree oil based mouthwash that has been shown to stop Thrush in peoople with HIV, according to a clinicl study presented at an AIDS conference in Vancouver several years ago. The same company also makes a douche with tea tree that might be worth trying. As far as the oral ulcers, the mouthwash and toothpaste might well be enough.If you want to give this a try, drop me a line.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

Mouth ulcers have been linked to Celiac Disease and/or gluten intolerance. I haven't had one since I went gluten-free.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

wow, i have been getting thrush this last 2 months and have been to the dr. and gyno, she said maybe it has to do with being prediabetic or she mentioned hiv but i have been married for 21 years and dont do drugs or have ever had a tattoo. so no hiv, the only cure i have found is rinsing my mouth with perxoide, but will try the tea tree oil i have used if for alot of other things and it works great.both drs. said could be brought on by stress which i have major.so i am getting tested once agian for diabetis and thryoid problems.see what happens.


----------



## 15567 (Apr 6, 2005)

This is interesting. I suffer from reccurent mouth ulcers and thrush and hadn't considered a link before. Will ask my doc as am seeing her today and will post here if she says anything interesting.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

For the mouth ulcers you could try L-Lysine. If you have the ulcers take 1000 mg/day. Then go on 500 mg daily dose. If you start getting the ulcers again, up the dose back to 1000. L-Lysine can be found at vitamin shops. It is also a good treatment for those with cold sores. It could be worth a try for you, a bottle costs around $7.And yes, if you have symptoms of IBS along with mouth ulcers I would urge you to get tested for celiac disease if you have not been tested yet.For the thrush you could try probiotics on a daily basis.Good luck.


----------

